# i need help on rock work pics<



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

i still got 3 big rocks which ill be putting on my right side of the tank. but i need some help.

should i work it frm the front of tank to back going high.

so like a hill from the front to back.

front- front lowest>/<back - being top peek.

let me know.


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

well if you made it highest in front you wouldn't be able to see behind it so I think you know what to do


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a hard time with aquascaping and it took me forever just to settle on a 'theme'. I went with a two island setup, then just last week decided to rearrange everything again, lol.

Take a look at some of these tanks hopefully helps you give you some inspiration how you want yours to end up looking like -- good luck.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1477313&highlight=aquascaping

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1557721&highlight=aquascaping

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=278214&highlight=aquascaping

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1450089&highlight=aquascaping

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1327694&highlight=aquascaping


----------

